# Flying ybs and some old birds from same loft



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Got a complaint from the city so I was forced to cut down on some birds along with my set up. 

I have one loft to fly birds from. This includes both young birds and old birds. Loft is 9 foot X 9 foot X 9 foot high. It's built inside of a large shed. 

*PLAN*
I was thinking of having a mix of T-perches and open nest boxes. Not big nest boxes but just nest boxes big enough to fit 1 nest bowl in. What is the smallest size of nest box I can make for the racers?

I was thinking 12 high, 12 deep, and 16 inches wide? 

I'm flying my racing pigeons and my pure white homers from this loft. 

Only young birds that will be saved to fly as old birds for the next year will only be the pure white homers. (I'll be using them for dove releases for family/friend events) And even then there will be a max of 10 pairs of Old bird white homers. Plus about 35-40 young birds at a time.


What does everyone think? There would be approximately 80 T-perches and about 40 nest boxes that are 12" high X 12" deep X 16" wide.

Is this good for my plan? 


Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

1 foot square is a minimum although your idea sounds just fine at 16 inches wide.


----------

